# Glock vs The Rest



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Some of you who have gotten to know me on here have probably come to know that I am a fan of Glocks. Some of you have probably thought I am a Glock boy, and maybe there is some truth to that; however, I think it is pertinent to point out that the reason that I chose this forum, as opposed to a "Glock" forum, is b/c it encompasses a majority of fine guns out there. So I said all that to say that I am a fan of quality firearms. I like many! As I've stated multiple times, my favorite all time pistol is the Sig P226, but the reason I carry a Glock is that I feel that it is the best bang for the buck that I need. If I were an operator or a police officer, I would very likely carry a Sig P226 b/c I think it is one of the premier, most sought after combat handguns in the world, but for everyday, walking around defense, you just can't beat the Glock. 

First, price point makes all the difference in the world, and for the one pistol that I feel does actually compete with Glock, the M&P, Glock beats it on a few points. The main point being abuse. The Glock can take more abuse than the M&P. The Glock can go longer than the M&P before it has to be cleaned to prevent jamming, and the factory trigger on the Glock is cleaner than that on the M&P. Now, the M&P, to date, is the only polymer frame striker fire pistol that can truly compete with Glock, not just on price, but also in offerings chambered for multiple rounds. Both offer several sizes for each caliber, something no other maker can do to date. However, that said, given the differences I've mentioned, that is why I chose to carry the Glock. 

I have my second HK on order now. My first HK was the MK23, but I bought it only to take it shooting with the boys, and promptly sold it the next week. I will say I am looking forward to getting my HK VP9, and I really want to get my hands on the Sig P320 soon, but I will be hard pressed to replace my EDC Glock 19 with anything else, although I am curious to see if the HK or Sig will be able to. 

Now, for the safe, I have a CZ-75B and love it. And as I go, I will get another Sig P226, a 1911 and the BHP, and maybe even a Beretta M9 (just for old time's sake) for the arsenal, but those will be more for keep sakes and range shooting rather than EDC. I would not be opposed to carrying any of these vaunted pistols, but unless I find myself in the field operating, I doubt that I'll be using anything other than a good striker fire pistol again. They are just simple to operate, reliable and safe. And although I am getting the VP9 and will likely get the P320, and I have to admit I am intrigued by the Karh series of pistols, none of these beats the Glock. Inexpensive, safe, reliable, tough, accurate. Glock. Yep! That's why I choos Glock for EDC. Make sense?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I was looking for a Glock when I first went gun shopping about 18 months ago but ended up with a Walther PPX and was so happy with it I now have two Walthers. We also have added an M&P Shield and a Ruger to the collection. Plans are to still add a Glock 19 at some point, but I am leaning towards another Walther and/or a CZ ahead of it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have yet to shoot a Walther, and I think I might next time I go to the range. Last time I checked, they did not have the PPQ, which is the only Walther I really would like to shoot, but I'll check to see. I really like the way it looks and feels in the hand. I can tell you from experience that if you do get the Glock 19 or the CZ you won't be disappointed. It honestly took me a long, LONG time to finally slip on over to the Glock for EDC, but the 19 is just such a damn fine EDC platform, and when the Gen4s came out, it fit my hand perfectly. The Gen 3s are just a little bit too bulky in the hand, but the Gen4 grips are 1/32" narrower, and it makes all the difference for me. I have the CZ-75B and LOVE it. I will get the compact before long. I have not shot it, but I have handled it in a store and it is really, really nice to the feel. I know how they shoot, that that is a no brainer. Man, this crap is just fun!!! LOL


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

A GLOCK is the simplest pistol to operate and maintain. I also think it is the safest to handle (if in factory configuration). While it has three integral safeties, none are manually engaged unless you consider the trigger safety. With a GLOCK, you MUST keep your finger away from the trigger until you have decided to pull it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I had no idea you like glocks.

I have three myself , all gen 4. They have all been great no complaints. I like the simplicity, low bore axis, and reliability. They just work for me. I have nothing against other pistols I am just happy with what I have. As of late I have been on a S&W wheel gun kick. It is turning into an expensive habit that is hard to break. Someday I want to get a nice 1911 type pistol, not to replace my glock just to add to the arsenal.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I would like to have a Colt Series 70 and the CQBP 1911 also.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Way back in the 80s I bought a Glock 17 at a friends gunshop. Even with cheap ammo the gun was amazingly accurate. Our range was on a dirt trail running down the middle of a 40 acre cucumber patch. There were more cucumbers there than the farmer wanted to harvest so he suggested we use them for target practice. We ran spikes up through an eight foot board and stood a dozen large cucumbers on the spikes in a line. At 100 yards they weren't much of a challenge to hit with our rifles. I tried my G17 on a full rack at 100 yards off of sandbags and as God Almighty is my witness I hit all twelve and still had a couple of shots left in the magazine. Since then I have owned many pistols including a HK USP, a Springfield Armory 1911, an XD in 40 cal. and a compensated Glock 22. Now I don't have a problem with any of the other brands, but if I need a gun that is going to do what I ask it to I will choose a Glock.
Goldwing


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

A Glock from Austria? Really?:watching:

Seriously, I never had the urge for a Glock. Walther is my firearm name (yes I know they now made of rubber too). 
Actually I don’t care for Plastic guns at all. There are still some real guns out there.
So everyone is different I guess. I like real metal or aluminum frame guns, with a hammer to drop on it. Others like cheap to build rubber pistols. Why not? :numbchuck:

So - Glock vs the rest? You mean Glock rubber gun vs other rubber guns. Right?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> A Glock from Austria? Really?:watching:
> 
> Seriously, I never had the urge for a Glock. Walther is my firearm name (yes I know they now made of rubber too).
> Actually I don't care for Plastic guns at all. There are still some real guns out there.
> ...


No.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Good to here that you're well versed in Glocks. Of all of my pistols, etc. that I've acquired over the years now (and triple time here of late) with my love and addiction of Sig's, I've stayed away from (scream with organ affect) . . . . Glocks . Started way back when I was starting (unbeknownst to me at the time), my future obsession of collecting. I liked the feel of the XDm's vs. Glocks and bought four XDm's a back over the years. Their grip angle just felt good in my hand. Then a little time went by and I saw "*the one*" that just really knocked me out. It was a Sig 226 TacOps. Bought it in 9mm because I liked having a gazillion rnds at my disposal, especially with the 4 mags included. Even bought 4 more (Mec-Gars), so a lot of mags. Then started building on Sigs from there.

So, now wanting still yet another pistol, cause I just need it (ha), I want it again in .357Sig, which I have one of my newest in (a 229 Dark Elite) already. Anyway, while picking up my second Sig 1911 Super Target last week, I just wanted to feel the Glock Gen 4 version, with it having the newer grip angle. My ffl is a big Glock dealer and Glock guy. So I did and got the 5 min intro tour and lesson from him. Anyway, I decided on the 32, because of it being carry size and called back and ordered it. It is still a plain looking pistol though. I will say this though, the price already is a lot less than all of my latest acquisitions. Guess that's a selling point for me trying one. I do have a quick question though. I was told that they come stock with the basic sights, however, on the Glock site, under Gen 4, the 32 pic shows it with dot rear (night?). Did they just use an "option" pic for that particular 32 Gen 4. Probably so? And some say it comes with 3 mags, but the site shows it coming with 2. Again, probably correct?


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Although glocks are a quality firearm, I don't like them, they just don't set right in my hand. Have shoot a few but wouldn't buy one. Love my sigs and brownings also 1911's, but my EDC is a 1911 based Detonics and yea it's all steel and a little heavy but it rides right and handles right for me. Price doesn't count much when your life depends on what your carrying, but as with everything else, practice with what your carrying is the important part.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SHOOT said:


> (snip)
> I do have a quick question though. I was told that they come stock with the basic sights, however, on the Glock site, under Gen 4, the 32 pic shows it with dot rear (night?). Did they just use an "option" pic for that particular 32 Gen 4. Probably so? And some say it comes with 3 mags, but the site shows it coming with 2. Again, probably correct?


I think they used a G32 with optional equipment for that photo, but if you liked the sights, they are fairly easy to find. I've bought NON-night-sight 3-dot Trijicon steel sights for my Glocks from Amazon-dot-com for less than $40, shipped. Here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Glock-Dot-Front-Rear-Sight/dp/B0013C01TO/

All the full-size and compact Gen4 pistols should come with 3 magazines. Sub-compacts and Gen3 pistols come with 2 mags, unless you order a Gen3 Blue Label pistol (special Law Enforcement or Homeland Defender discount), then the non-sub Gen3 models will also come with 3 mags. I'm not sure about the new G42 in .380, but I'm thinking it comes with 2 mags as well.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Interesting thread, (Yawn). Always like traveling a road we've never been down before, (ZZZZ).


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I think they used a G32 with optional equipment for that photo, but if you liked the sights, they are fairly easy to find. I've bought NON-night-sight 3-dot Trijicon steel sights for my Glocks from Amazon-dot-com for less than $40, shipped. Here is a link:
> 
> Amazon.com : Glock 3 Dot Front And Rear Sight Set : Red Dot Sights : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> All the full-size and compact Gen4 pistols should come with 3 magazines. Sub-compacts and Gen3 pistols come with 2 mags, unless you order a Gen3 Blue Label pistol (special Law Enforcement or Homeland Defender discount), then the non-sub Gen3 models will also come with 3 mags. I'm not sure about the new G42 in .380, but I'm thinking it comes with 2 mags as well.


Thanks DJ. Hoping that it comes with 3 mags, but not a big deal if not. My ffl wasn't sure and he's a Glock guy (ha)? He also said that possible misfeeds may occur with 15rd mags, that I also inquired about? Glocks site even lists it as an option. Well, I already know that I'll be changing a couple of things out, getting into this Glock. I have many, many new Sigs of different models/cals., SA XDm's and 1911's, as well as other mfgs pistols and I'm now looking forward to this Glock Gen4 too after all of this time.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Donn said:


> Interesting thread, (Yawn). Always like traveling a road we've never been down before, (ZZZZ).


Well, you could have just kept on walking. I mean, there really wasn't much sense in even commenting at all, uh. SMH


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1 GCBHM
Goldwing


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

Glocks are great pistols. Innovative, dependable, accurate enough for its intended use & so on.
I have a squat, fat, G-27 and a compact G-23-my best carry pistol. My G-23 has adj. sights.
The Glocks fit my hands well & I shoot them well.
I love my Smith M&Ps, 9mm & .40, full size, have a Shield .40, sort of the snubbie of pistols.
Totally in love with my 4 Kimbers, all .45s, & my Gold Cup, samo my inexpensive Rock Island Armory .45 & 9mm 1911s.
Inexpensive pistols with the best factory triggers I've yet to find.
Then there are my "antique, out of fashion," collection of Smith revolvers.
If a firearm, no matter the cost, caliber, bells & whisltes, don't fit your paws then keep looking.
Sigs & Rugers are fine handguns, The BHP P35 is a classic as are all 1911s. And Smith J, K, N, & L frames.
Classic? Wish I had a P08 Luger. (sigh)
If you chosen handgun fits your paws then shoot the hell out of it until it becomes second nature.
But above all else have FUN with it. And please, don't whine & complain over some other shooters choice of weapon. I'ts a highly subjective matter, very personal to the shooters.
I'll not knock anyones love affair with a weapon UNLESS a newbie buys junk that will always be junk.
I.E. Titan, F.I.E., & other pot metal junk likely to get the owner killed.
I'd not be helpful if I didn't speak out about a Raven .25 auto as a 1st choice defense firearm.
In this amazing nation we call home we have benefit of the best of the best in selection of personal defense weapons. Enjoy!
So Glocks are frugly. It won't much matter when you stick it under some gobblins nose.
I never thought Glocks were particulary frugly. I benched my G-27 subcompact .40 with premium ammo at 25 yards, slow fired 9 shots into a tight 1.5 inches. That fat, squat, little, frugly, beastie, got pretty real quick.
Have a post lock (yeeeech) M-60 3" adj. sights, .357 five shooter. Benched that little handful & put 5 Rem. 125 grain .357 mag h.p. in just under 1.5 inches. That one too is very lovely.
Anyone else here anal enough to actually, carefully, bench fire, a defensive handgun at 25 just to see what it is capable of doing?
ONE TIME ONLY I shot a neet one inch group with my Kimber LET at 25 using Remington 230 grn. h.p. ammo.
Just one time.
Even the Gold Cup wouldn't do that.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not going to take the time to bench fire a pistol. Not that I would not do it just to see, but it just isn't practical from a purely defensive stand point. For me, the only reason I compared the VP9 to the Glock at 25 yards and in was to see if I could do better with the VP9 out past the standard defensive realm of shooting.  As I turned out, I shot much better with the VP9 than the Glock at 25 yards. I attribute that to the ergonomics and trigger of the VP9. It is a superior pistol to Glock in that regard, hands down. The Glock fits my hand well also, in the Gen4 models, and I shoot them well enough. I just learned that I shoot the VP9 better. What's the significance of this revelation? The VP9 isn't a DA/SA pistol. It is a striker fire. I can't shoot any other striker fire pistol as well as the VP9. Not even close at the longer distances, so it only made sense to me to make it my EDC gun. It feels better and it shoots better in my hand than any other striker fire pistol. 

Now, if someone were to hand me a Glock and tell me I can't have another gun, I'd be ok with that. I'm familiar and confident enough to be able to use that pistol well. But given a choice, I'll pick the VP9 now.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

What's a Glock?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

A "plastic gun" that has inspired more love & hate than any firearm in the history of firearms.


----------

